# Will A3/S3 front fit A4 front? Willing to trade.



## MichaelBrown (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone out there in 8P land! 
I have a fun-der-full idea that i think you all would enjoy.
You see, i own a 2006 Audi A4 (B7). And i had just recently purchased the APR K04 turbo kit. Car feels great, but there's something else the car needs.
An S3 Front end! You see, i'm a witty little ********, so i'd like to swap my S-Line bumper, lights, and possibly hood for an S3's. This way, I could be all "Check it out... S3 Sedan. Lol, get it? K04 2.0T? S3 front? get it... GET IT!?"
So if any of you think you'd love to swap me for your S3 front end (this way we could BOTH have that 'oh man, that's a unique/different/retarded look") well then you should hit me up! I live in the Northern Virginia Area, and i would love to meet up with one of you guys and do this.
By the way, my headlights are the ones that move with your steering wheel, AND they have stock HID's. So i'm deefinitely looking for an equivalent.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*****, good call
im looking to swap my stock front for an s3 front too. let me know!
p.s. my front is actually swappable


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*

this thread seems like it should be a joke thread.
they are 2 completely different platforms and the a3 is actually more narrow than the a4(only by a couple inches) but swapping the bumper isnt an option
not to mention you then run into a problem with the headlights, hood, fenders, ect.


----------



## MichaelBrown (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (Mentosman42)*

Have you ever looked at an A4 front end? The way the bumper meets the fender looks identical. I'd actually like to see if its possible. They look VERY similar. Just search for it. A4 Engine Bay. You see where the hood-latch is? See the brackets all around it? Look familiar huh?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

A+++ will read again


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That wouldn't be enough of a different to turn heads. If you want something unique, my friend has a Dodge Dart who's nose you can swap with your A4. This will definitely turn heads. BTW, these headlight moves also, not with the steering wheel, but with the bumps on the road.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

S40


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (MichaelBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBrown* »_Have you ever looked at an A4 front end? The way the bumper meets the fender looks identical. I'd actually like to see if its possible. They look VERY similar. Just search for it. A4 Engine Bay. You see where the hood-latch is? See the brackets all around it? Look familiar huh?

yes i physically park next to a 2007 a4 every day. we both back into our spots so ive compared the front multiple times.
the cars are just 2 different widths, not to mention the head lights, fenders, and hoods are all different and wouldnt be swappable.
a3 has completely squared off headlights and the a4 has a little S on the bottom outside corner.

i say go with the s40 front end! that would be instant baller status.


----------



## MichaelBrown (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (Mentosman42)*

Question's.
Are you sure it wouldn't be possible if we swapped lights, bumpers, hood, and fenders? Kind of like a JTI or Getta setup?
Also, pics of an S40 swapped A4? I've never heard of this.


_Modified by MichaelBrown at 11:25 AM 3-7-2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBrown* »_Question's.
Are you sure it wouldn't be possible if we swapped lights, bumpers, hood, and fenders? Kind of like a JTI or Getta setup?
Also, pics of an S40 swapped A4? I've never heard of this.


I doubt this would work, but also, good luck finding someone in our neck of the woods w/ a S3 front that would be willing to trade.
When I get my car back, I can compare w/ my friend who has a A4 to see if anything is possible.
If you can get a S3 front group buy going, I'm sure there would be takers. I'm one!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (MichaelBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBrown* »_
Also, pics of an S40 swapped A4? I've never heard of this.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBrown* »_
Also, pics of an S40 swapped A4? I've never heard of this.


That makes my brain hurt. Ha!


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (MichaelBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBrown* »_Question's.
Are you sure it wouldn't be possible if we swapped lights, bumpers, hood, and fenders? Kind of like a JTI or Getta setup?
Also, pics of an S40 swapped A4? I've never heard of this.

_Modified by MichaelBrown at 11:25 AM 3-7-2010_


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahaha


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

if you want to have something unique turn your car into a seat.
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...=1175


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (MichaelBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBrown* »_Also, pics of an S40 swapped A4? I've never heard of this.

It would probably look similar to TP's only better
















You need to make sure the windshield wiper fluid tank will swap over too. Ive heard that was a probably with other S40 swaps


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MichaelBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBrown* »_Have you ever looked at an A4 front end? The way the bumper meets the fender looks identical. I'd actually like to see if its possible. They look VERY similar. Just search for it. A4 Engine Bay. You see where the hood-latch is? See the brackets all around it? Look familiar huh?

I really hope you are joking. The A3/S3 and the A4 are completely different chassis designs that are not even the same size.
The front of a A3 will fit a A4 about the same as one off a Buick Lacrosse.


----------

